# Praying Mantis in RI



## Bigboy (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey, I just caught myself a little green mantis.  Dousn't have its wings yet but I think they may be a molt or two away.  What couuld it be?  Found it while I was out landscaping  Little fella sure had a go at my fingers when I caught it.  I love the attitude.


----------



## Farom (Aug 17, 2005)

Your description doesnt help much for an ID.  Do you have any pics?  Its probably just a Chinese Mantis(Tenodera Sinensis) or European Mantis(Mantis Religiosa).

  Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 17, 2005)

its probably a european mantis. I have been finding a lot here in CT. If you plan on keeping it as a pet don't get too attached because it will be dead by the end of september. probably best just to let it go and do its thing.


----------



## Farom (Aug 17, 2005)

In the wild they die from the cold of winter, however, in captivity females can live for quite a while longer.

  Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 18, 2005)

It's a european one.  I fully intend to release it.  I love mantids but they're just too rare to harvest from the wild.


----------



## jezzy607 (Aug 18, 2005)

Bigboy said:
			
		

> It's a european one.  I fully intend to release it.  I love mantids but they're just too rare to harvest from the wild.


M. religiosa  is not native to the US anyway, so don't feel too bad if you decide to keep it, instead of releasing it.


----------



## NihonRobot (Aug 23, 2005)

I caught one pretty recently here in Moscow and do intend to keep it. What should I feed it, do they like humidity, and about how warm should I keep it? I buy crickets pretty often for my scorpion, so can I just pick up a few extra to feed to it? Or do they prefer things that fly, like moths?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Malkavian (Aug 23, 2005)

Nihon: They'll eat pretty much whatever they can catch. Crickets are what I usually feed mine, but once when I was younger I witnessed a titanic battle between a giant female chinese mantid and a cicaida (guess who won) 

Not sure about temperature but  I do know that drafts are very bad for them. I always kept mine at room temperature in a stable part of my room (away from the heat vents and my window)


----------



## NihonRobot (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks. I was going to get it a few crickets when I went out today, and last night I tried to attract moths with the porch light but failed.

It seems pretty happy where I have it, and it always looks back at me when I'm checking him out.


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mine is living in my garden and has recently molted into a mature male.  I whittled a small "spear" with a piece of bamboo and he will feed from whatever bugs I spear and offer to him.  I'm glad he decided to stick around for a while.  I just hope he finds a lady when he decides to go off and search for one.


----------



## NihonRobot (Aug 29, 2005)

My mantis has been doing well, and eats a ton. I've fed him grasshoppers and moths from around the area, and he grabs them as soon as I put them in. Very entertaining and interesting creature. I'll probably let him go soon...I just wanted one to observe and take pictures of for awhile.


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 31, 2005)

Alas it seems he has decided to find a mate.  Hope he has luck with that... as much as can be expected for a male mantid goin a courtin at least.


----------

